# Considering starting a support group in southern california.



## Lostsoul

Seems there is a general lack of support groups for SAD in the area that I live, in southern california (around whitter 60 and 605 freeway). I think I have enough strength now to start a support group.

This is merely a test post. I want to see how many are interested then I will look into locations and other things.

Scrap the church space idea. I'm thinking a hosptial would be much better. 1# choice for location will be a hospital #2 choice will be a church.

I'd like to start the support group in whitter. The support group can start as soon as I get enough interested people. Then I'll look for a suitable location and provide more details.

For those who are interested post here or email me at [email protected]

thanks 
:wel


----------



## AlekParker

I'm very interested in this. I have been doing a program called Overcomming Social anxiety and it says at some point you have to work in support groups. I'm also in the So cal area but near Long beach, but I'm willing to meet up. I'm trying to be viligent and proactive about this and get over it once and for all!!


----------



## dan_

I might be interested in it.. depends on what you have in mind??? I live in Idaho, but would probably move down to California if the group was developed for actually overcoming SA. That statement may seem a little too casual, but I am definitely serious. I could probably help you with your golf game too.

I posted about starting a group a little while ago.. it's in the support groups forum under my name.. something like that seems so much more realistic in the Los Angeles area.. it is really long, but I go over what I actually want to do, and I have most of the schedule set up now.. take a look if you want and tell me what you have in mind.

-Dan


----------



## Lostsoul

I've had a couple replies so far, so there is some mild interest I see. 

Ok, I have two idea's for a support group location, either a church or a hospital. As I'm non-religious I would perfer a hospital . The location will probably be in Whitter. I started this thread because I wanted a support group in my area (not over in west LA). This is for SADers in the Whitter, Rowland Heights, West covina, City of industry La Puente area although all are of course welcome. 

The goal of the support group will not be to overcome your anxiety problem (that's for you and a psychologist to handle). The Support group is for SUPPORT . The group will have a structure to it however, for example: in how the time is used, what to talk about ect.

And to be clear I have no professional experence. I"m just an everyday person who suffers with an anxiety disorder. I see depression support groups OCD support groups every type of support group but social anxiety ones are hard to find. 

But before I inquire into getting space to use I'll need to have a few more replies. As it sounds two people are interested so far. When I see more interest I'll look into getting an actual location for us. I hope this group can actually get started up. And by all means if you know anyone in that area that is interested in a support group please spread the word.


----------



## Lostsoul

Well another person showed interest. A few more and I'll actually look into getting a location. I think I need to advertise this a bit more.


----------



## sengd001

,m


----------



## Lostsoul

I think there is just about enough interest shown in this group now. I'll see about getting some space at hospital (or church) soon and then I can list a definate time and address. I'm thinking for the beginning it will just be 1 hour once a week. At maybe 8PM on wednesday.


----------



## TruSeeker777

you might also try libraries and senior centers. both usually have meeting rooms available for free for groups.


----------



## moon37

I am new to CA, but is this anywhere close to Hollywood?

I have been really looking into support groups.


----------



## ebolarama

I am interested in joining this grooup.


----------



## Lostsoul

Ok, there is enough interest and some good new ideas for meeting locations. Now all I need is to get enough strength to ask to use a location. I'm feeling pretty good. So soon I'll inquire about a location and start this group.


----------



## sengd001

kn


----------



## AlekParker

Party at seng's! let's do this...


----------



## DaphneDescends

*Whittier huh?*

I live in La Puente, so if the group is a go, this would be really great.


----------



## triscuit80

I am interested, by what do you have in mind for this support group? I kind of see it fruitless if there is NO "therapy" involved. Actually, for some it may be counter productive! I suggest follow the Dr. Richard tapes or a book, rather than just a group to face others who all have the same problems as you. What good is this? And, phychologists do not cure anxiety, but support groups do, so why not have a support group that shares this goal? This is what we need more of. We don't want this anxiety and we don't want to ruminate in having it.


----------



## AlekParker

backofclass i kind of agree with what your saying. Group CBT therapy seems to be the best route for curing social anxiety. If you readTruSeeker777, from Arizona's, posts she has an AZ support group where they actually go through therapy first (CBT) and then proceed in the support group stuff. I like the idea of CBT group therapy. I'm actually listening to Dr. Richard's tapes right now but i'm not up to the part on Group Therapy yet. 

I'm very determined to do this group therapy thing whether we do it like this or i join a group that i have to pay $$$ for... I'd rather go the free route. backofclass have you listened to all of Dr. Richard's tapes? Have you got to the part about group therapy? if you have maybe you could help in organizing something w/ CBT. I'm definitely willing to help out as much as possible as well.


----------



## ebolarama

-


----------



## DaphneDescends

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

I would of course, love to go through CBT first, but unfortunately I am broke and have no medical insurance. That's why I was hoping a support group might at least be a step in the right direction till I can afford it.


----------



## Lostsoul

Sorry everyone that this is taking so long. I've delayed asking for a location due to anxiety and other concerns. It's not as easy I thought to just go into hospital, ask for the administator and get a group going. But I will do it. I've been to several support groups and the problem is that they are all for severely mentally ill people so it's hard for me to relate. And the ones for social anxiety are all in west LA, much too far. A support group in my area just about social anxiety would be great. 

As for the goals of the group this in the pre planning stage right now. The first thing I need is a location then I'll worry more about what the group will actually be doing. I'm sure we can incorperate CBT materials and whatever other members want to bring into the group. I will though promise to try to get this group going. I'll start a new thread all about it once I finally get a location for us.


----------



## TruSeeker777

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

Lostsoul, I know how hard it is. If there's anything I can do to help, feel free to PM me.


----------



## ebolarama

-


----------



## Lostsoul

I finally felt good enough to force myself to try a couple of places today. I tried a hospital and a library. The hospital gave me the numbers of a couple of people to call, so I have to wait for them to get back to me. As for the library they said they didn't really have space available on a regular basis for the group and besides that they charged 20$ to use the room. So I'm waiting on the hospital's response and I have no idea what that will be. 

I have to think of some more locations to try anyone have other ideas?


----------



## ebolarama

How about schools?


----------



## Lostsoul

The hospital called today and the person I talked to sounded very positive about starting this support group. Still not sure if we can get the space or not, she said she would call back.

Now I get to the real problem . I have to figure out exactly how to run the group, and that's going to the fun part. I've been to support groups in the past, and I've seen what I like and don't like. As one poster pointed out we don't want a group that just complains about their problems, (that gets old quick) it has to be positive. I might just copy some of the format from a therapy support group I once attended.

And again, once everything is finalized and the group is ready. I'll start a new thread announcing it, and email/PM the location and day/ time info to anyone that's interested.


----------



## Maslow

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

I'm in the process of starting a group in Denver. Here is the Web site:
http://reyopo.socialanxietysupport.com/

I'm modifying the code to accommodate other groups. There will be a "Groups" menu item, and under that will be "Denver" and other groups. The format for my group is similar to what the Phoenix and Vancouver groups use, but each group will be able to modify the pages and have their own format. (check out the "Agenda" section to look at the format.) I'm going to contact all the groups I can find around the country and see if they want to be listed. My goal is to make it easier for people to find groups in their area or start a group of their own.

If you want to have a section for your group, let me know.


----------



## AlekParker

RIght on LostSoul... good to see this pulling through.

I'm in Long beach and will definitely be down to meet up or help out. Let me know. Truseeker has a lot of good stuff she uses in her group that we could probably borrow.

Also I'm listening to the dr richards tapes, and they're supposed to teach you about running your own cbt group. I haven't gotten to that part yet, but i think it's comming up soon. Let me know if there's anything else i can do.


----------



## Lostsoul

Based on new infomation and the more I think about the idea of starting a group. I think it would be a good idea to have another person's help in running the group. I think it would be a bit much for me to come up with a new schedule and agenda every week on my own. I was thinking I could kind of do things in an ad hoc manner but I think more planning needs to be involved. Anyway long story short if anyone in the area is interested in helping me start this group let me know. I can handle getting a location but the planning part is what I need help with. That's one reason I haven't pushed foward as hard as I could.


----------



## AlekParker

When we first meet it can pretty much just flow. I have gone to a couple SHARE meetings in west LA and they go by really quick and it's easy to fill up the space with a few people over a couple hrs. I will help with organizing, but I live far from you as well (long beach) so i won't be able to attend all the time.

When do you think would be a good time to meet? For me probably saturday or sunday during the day.

check this out too:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53257


----------



## Softy785

Hi guys, I live in Riverside but I think I'm willing to commute to whittier for the group. Let me know what's going on, I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Lostsoul

I'd love to start the thing but I need to have someone join me as a co-leader or at least as a planner (PM if interested). I don't mind doing the talking but I decided planning everything for group by myself would just be too much. 

None of the places I tried respond by the way, I guess anxiety isn't serious enough problem. :stu About only place left is some kind of resturant or something like that. If I can force myself again at some point maybe I'll try one of those. But again without help this could only really be a dicussion group type support group. It would just be too hard to come with behavioral therapy plans each time by myself alone, I'd end up burning out.


----------



## AlekParker

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

I'm willing to help out. I've been kind of busy lately so i haven't posted here in a while. I can probably prepare exercises for us to do for CBT or something. It's easy to fill time. I've been to a support group (the SHARE one in West LA) and they usually run out of time. I'm actually in the long beach area.

alek


----------



## shyboylb

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

http://www.easyfreeforum.com/shyness is a new community site for people in California with Social Anxiety.


----------



## Lostsoul

*Re: re: Considering starting a support group in southern cal*



shyboylb said:


> http://www.easyfreeforum.com/shyness is a new community site for people in California with Social Anxiety.


Well I commend your effort it might be better to start your own thread on it...

My plan still isn't dead either. I've just been very busy with a key class. 
It takes tremendous effort out of me to try and find a place and all of them. so far want money. Last option is a church if I can get my mother to ask for a favor that might be possible otherwise, cheapest place was 30$ each time.

Nobody cares about SAD if you have cancer it's easy to get a support group but with this problem it's not known and the sympathy is nil. I've actually become quite angry dealing with people on this issue (I've never shown it though) So far of all I've talked to there just isn't any sympathy for us or the will to help. Instead I get asked 100 questions and they want me to have some kind of detailed plan.

I'm doing this for free to help people I'm not about to write up a 20 page report for you. ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU ARE CHARING ME 30$. That's a bit of nerve.

Sorry small rant!

I should update this sometimes . :fall

If I give up on this though I'll declare it until then must wait until the next development.


----------



## JasonAnthony31

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

Good luck on getting this going. I'd be interested in taking part in some sort of a support meeting or group. I have been trying to find people who would like to just meet up and get to know each other. My social life is not exactly off the charts so to speak, and I would love to have more social interaction.


----------



## AlekParker

If it is 30$ and we get 8 people to go it will just be under $4 each.. i'll throw down if we end up doing htis


----------



## Lostsoul

I felt like they gave me a lot of hassle this is by no means easy and I admire anyone who could start a group on their own. Only a fully recovered person could start one alone. Close but it's just too hard. I'm giving up this idea. However if someone wants to seriously collaborate with me it might be possible. I can go to pretty much any place and talk but I need someone behind me. doing this alone was too much.

If anyone is interested in helping me email me at [email protected]

My family and no one else is willing to help sadly. So this dead in the water otherwise. I guess this should be kept here if anyone is willing to take up the flag themselves in which case I will be willing to help or if you are willing to help me but I can't do this alone. Sorry.


----------



## shyboylb

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

:sas 
Anyone wants to start a Souther California Social Anxiety Group?
I will help you and I can also make a website for it.
I live in the city of LONG BEACH.


----------



## Lostsoul

Ok, an idea hit me recently. Would Saturdays or Sundays at a public park work for anyone? That’s a really easy location and I don’t need anyone’s permission to hold a meeting; it would have to be during the day of course!


----------



## ebolarama

Ooh, good idea! That would work for me. :yes


----------



## Softy785

Lostsoul said:


> Ok, an idea hit me recently. Would Saturdays or Sundays at a public park work for anyone? That's a really easy location and I don't need anyone's permission to hold a meeting; it would have to be during the day of course!


Yay! Lets do it!


----------



## Softy785

[:dd


----------



## barnabas

Not to be a major party pooper, but I've noticed that despite the numerous plans for a gathering in SoCal, very few actually took place.

God must hate this particular place. Curse Hollywood.


----------



## sasdf

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

Hey. I just noticed this thread today. I'd like to attend one of these as well. A park/cave/barn/treehouse/whatever is fine with me. I don't need any major structure or anything, I'm fine with just meeting other SA people and bonding, swapping stories, whatever. I think the key to conquering my particular form of SA is more of an emotional battle than an intellectual one. Every time I try to apply any CBT techniques to it, I just fail miserably because attempting to be intellectual/rational about it actually seems to work against me. I really feel like I need some kind of emotional catharsis and I think just having any kind of casual, comfortable interaction with other people who suffer from the same problem would help a lot. Isolating myself from others just makes my problem worse and worse and worse.


----------



## Lostsoul

It's because I've felt kinda lousy lately and it's hard work coming up with a plan. I tend to withdraw too much then. What the heck, anyone heard of schabarum park?


----------



## bombera42

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

ii would love 2 meet others like me! please try 2 get a meeting started, long beach isn't too far from me, and i'd b willing 2 drive 2 get 2 this meeting. i'm 21/f/562 and i'm lonlier than ever. i just can't face myself without seeing failure. so how am i going to be able 2 ever face the world unless i know there are others out there like me, who infact i know can help me if we stick together because i'll know i'm not alone in the way i feel.

please message me, or respond 2 this.


----------



## Lostsoul

I'll try, my mood hasn't been good lately. I may be gone this upcoming weekending. I'm thinking this group could be on Saturdays or Sundays. The park will be the location though if that park is bad location someone let me know.


----------



## Airick10

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

I suppose I can do it. I just don't know what to expect really.


----------



## sean88

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

I would be interested in this. I live in the Hollywood area. PM me if anything's going down. :hug


----------



## barnabas

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... highlight=

^ Obviously this isn't gonna be a regular thing, but it's the first step.


----------



## shyboylb

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

I made this website for all of us in CALIFORNIA
and I will also go inquire at the Wellness Center here in Long Beach to see if they could give us a space for a support group.
The website has a working FORUM to communicate.
http://shyness.salvadorb.com


----------



## shyboylb

*re: Considering starting a support group in southern califor*

Also check out the groups on MySpace by keyboarding Social Anxiety California

Join my new group:
http://groups.myspace.com/sadcalifornia


----------



## Lostsoul

*Re: re: Considering starting a support group in southern cal*



shyboylb said:


> Also check out the groups on MySpace by keyboarding Social Anxiety California
> 
> Join my new group:
> http://groups.myspace.com/sadcalifornia


I'm glad you're picking up this project. I've been too busy lately and I'm working on getting 100% as close to well myself first. Let me know when this group is ready to go and I'll edit the first page of this thread. Just PM with whatever you want it to say.


----------



## shyboylb

any of you in Southern California would like to meet in person? I have nothing to do after coming back from work. Someone wants to meet up? I'll drive.


----------



## shyboylb

thanks SpesVitae. It was nice meeting in person. We should see if others would like to hang out with us. If anyone needs a ride, I'll pick them up.


----------

